# Fausti Style Shotguns?



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I posted this question on another Board, but I'm going to cross post it here. I recently found a new loving home for my Ruger Red Label. Now I am looking for its replacement. Its replacement however will have its barrels SxS. I have been looking at several options and one is the Fausti Style SxS Shotgun being marketed by Cabela's. Does anyone here have any insight on these guns? Quality? Fit & Finish issues? Any information would be helpful. I'm trying to keep the cost below $2000 if at all possible. The gun I am looking for is a 12 ga. (I already have a 20 ga. SxS), choke tubes, English Straight Stock, and single trigger would be prefered. However for the right gun I would go with double triggers. So, What say Ye???  FRANK


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Fausti is a very good moderatly priced double gun. Made in Italy and very good in quality (notice I did not say excellent) not a bad middle priced gun. Better off with a Fausti than a CZ or Huglu. If it were me, well I'd ;look for a good used Bereta.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Frank, 

Go to www.cdnninvestments.com and then click on the download catalog and save yourself over $1000 buying a Fausti SxS. 

Randy


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I have looked at the Beretta's. They ARE nice but alittle out of my price range.

Randy,

Thanks for the tip. I'll have to look at home, the firewall at work wont let me pull up the site. FRANK


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Frank, I have ordered a bunch of stuff, not guns, but they are very good with customer service and prices. 

The Fausti SxSs are $699 and $799. . .$699 with double trigger, $699 with single, and $799 with single (a little engraving). 

Frank, 

Just be careful, there are plenty of deals on shotguns in there. . .Browning, Lanber, Winchester, etc. 

Attention anyone wanting a quality o/u for around $500. . .check out the Lanbers on the CDNN website, best buy you'll find right now, made in Spain and the US warranty repair for Lanber USA is right here in GR.


----------

